# Which router bit were used and what technique was used?



## Mila (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi. Good morning everyone; 
I ask for your help. 

This puzzle was built by puzzlemaker Eric Fuller.
Does any of you know how to tell with router bitr it is possible to make this finish on the edges of the pieces of this puzzle?
See that each piece has a milling shape on top of the other. 
The question remains whether a single router bit was used in one pass, or the same cutter was used in two passes. 
Or also if there are two different router bit to achieve this finish.
Summary: how to get this finish with router bit? 
And which router bits?
Hugs.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

From what i can see of it I think it could be done with a small roundover bit (1.5 or 2mm) for all the corners and the rest with a straight bit


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You could use something like this bit but you would have to look for the right size for the project.


https://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-Router-Bits-3205-Diameter/dp/B0012JJVTO/ref=sr_1_55?dchild=1&keywords=double+roundover+bit&qid=1616508311&sr=8-55


----------

